# Mr Aqua 17.4 tank unboxing



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my 2nd mr aqua tank my first was the 33.6 gallon and was very happy with it and I was looking for a 2nd tank for an upgrade on my 20 gallon long ,I was debating if I should get the 17.4 or the 12 gallon long now that I got it I'm
Glad I got the 17.4 I think it's the perfect size ,I think the 12 g would had been harder for filtering and lily pipes would not fit the 9 in tall tank with my fluval 305,and also the lighting would had cost more to get the 36 inch instead of the 24 inch I would need for the 17.4 g

I got this from marine depot and it came in 6 days they are from CA and I live in VA here are some pictures of the opening







































































Very clean lines but I was kinda upset when I open the bubble wrap and I didn't see the free glass hang on thermometer inside like I got with the 33.6 g I thought it came with every mr aqua tanks










Over all I am very happy with with the tank and can't wait to get it all set up look for update soon!


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok just call marine depot asking what happen to my free thermometer they told me the promotion has ended and was only for a few months ,which I don't know if its true


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome looking tank man. I think I will definitely have to get me one. Bummer about the thermometer. It's a good $15.00 value.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nice tank! I'm sure you can find one of those on ebay for pretty cheap. (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25721b9440)


----------

